# How do I post a poll?



## white mantis (Jun 20, 2004)

How do I post a poll in a new post?:idunno:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 20, 2004)

white mantis said:
			
		

> How do I post a poll in a new post?:idunno:




I believe you have to be a supporting member or premium member.

I will check it out and let you know.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 21, 2004)

Enter "post a poll" in the Search pop up, or go to FAQ's.

 -Michael


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 21, 2004)

Posting a poll is only an option for a "Supporting Member".  
http://www.martialtalk.com/supportmt.shtml

Please note: The rate info listed there is wrong.  It's $12/year, not $18.

Thank you.


----------

